# GLOWORM G2.0 : REIMAGINED



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I received this email from Gloworm yesterday, has anyone had a chance to test the new lights?



Gloworm G2.0 : Reimagined


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

patski said:


> I received this email from Gloworm yesterday, has anyone had a chance to test the new lights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same email but couldn't find any info on the hew lights beyond the email's content. Hopefully the higher output is a result of better efficiency. Looks like there won't be any compatibility with the older lights and batteries.
Mole

Edit: Gloworm NZ site has more info. XHP35.2 emitters for G2 version X2/XS/XSV lights, 10,000mAh batteries and much longer high mode runtimes, price increase, preorder only currently.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

They look great. Prices are high though!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Patski, thanks for throwing up the thread.

I guess now is the opportunity to open the floor for a few questions - so if you are curious about the new range, feel free to jump in and ask. But in the meantime, here are some key facts and conversation starters.

We started off just looking at upgrading our batteries but soon realised that doing the battery was going to mean upgrades in other areas. So it soon exploded into a full on redesign and introduction of an app.

We went for USB C as it allows communication between light and battery, especially with the use of bluetooth. It allowed us to revisit our drivers in order to find more efficiency, both in manufacturing and electronics. We are especially proud of the cables that disconnect at both light and battery, thus eliminating the need for an extension cable and reducing fuss when mounting the product. It also eliminates the danger of harming electronics in a crash through cable pull.

We went for XHP35.2 based on their output potential and operating voltage. Running higher voltage from the battery decreases required current and therefore creates a path of less resistance. The XHP also has a wider smoother beam when paired with our optics. We believe that paired with spot optics the beam is almost perfect for helmet use.

We have gone to 21700 LG cells, so the capacity of each battery has increased. Each cell is 5000mAh vs 3400mAh, a 47% increase in capacity. This paired with increased lumens has meant a 33% increase in runtime - X2 was 3hrs now 4 hrs, XSV was 1.5 hours, now 2 hours. We also added an OLED display on the battery, that provides info and guidance when using the product.

As has been pointed out, the price has gone up. We feel the increase in lumens and battery life alone justify the increase in price. Throw in the app for those who like to get the perfect settings and the added bonus of firmware updates for battery and light, and the whole package seems pretty good value for money. But then value means different things to different people. Just know that we have not increased our margins whatsover, just the product offering has got better!

Lastly, we are just finalising assembly of our first batch of units with another batch underway already. We will be getting some units out for review very soon. On sites such as this and a few others.

Hopefully, if you do pick up a new light, you really enjoy it. A lot of work has gone into it and we think they've really turned out great.

Bruce and Vaggelis


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Patski, thanks for throwing up the thread.
> 
> I guess now is the opportunity to open the floor for a few questions - so if you are curious about the new range, feel free to jump in and ask. But in the meantime, here are some key facts and conversation starters.
> 
> ...


Would be interesting to see a side-by-side comparison between old and new version.

Looking forward to see some attractive discounts on the G1.0 version. Personally I prefer the round connector ecosystem and other battery options.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> introduction of an app.
> 
> We went for USB C
> 
> ...


These are great logical moves and should make for a killer product line.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

juergenor said:


> Would be interesting to see a side-by-side comparison between old and new version.
> 
> Looking forward to see some attractive discounts on the G1.0 version. Personally I prefer the round connector ecosystem and other battery options.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well you're in luck! We've just started to design an adpater to enable the Power Pack (battery) to be used with 'round adapter' lights. Watch this space!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Patski, thanks for throwing up the thread.
> We went for USB C as it allows communication between light and battery, especially with the use of bluetooth.
> We went for XHP35.2 based on their output potential and operating voltage.
> We have gone to 21700 LG cells, so the capacity of each battery has increased.
> ...


It all sounds great guys, best of luck!

Unfortunately for me, even though I ride a lot at night, my Gloworm X2/XS Combo from Sep2014 still works great.


----------



## hernluis (Nov 16, 2008)

So.....is there a trade in and up program so I can get these awesome lights? I have the previous version since the last season and now I want these!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> We've just started to design an adpater to enable the Power Pack (battery) to be used with 'round adapter' lights. Watch this space!


Does that mean your also working on an adapter that would allow the new lightheads to be powered by older batteries with the round plug? I already have 2 and 4 cell 21700 battery packs plus several 3400-7800mAh 18650 packs with round plugs that are still in excellent condition that I'd like to be able to continue using and I'm sure I'm not the only one in this situation.

I'm also very curious about the XHP35.2 layout used on the new G2 lights. Having never used a light with this emitter I can only assume its smaller size will provide a more focused beam and at least theoretically more throw (higher max lux) potential. More lumen output is great but also curious how the new emitter + redesigned optics affects the overall beam on the new lights (wider beam + more throw, narrower beam + more throw, about the same or something else)? Also assuming the new dimpled optic will provide more beam width compared to the old frosted flood but would appreciate clarification if this is correct and your opinion on how the redesigned spot and wide angle optics compare to the older designs? I was surprised to see the XSV also got the emitter update (XHP50.2 to XHP35.2) and am wondering if it is now just a larger more powerful XS or are its optics designed differently to give it a more bar specific beam?
Mole


----------



## nmxtrdr (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it possible to turn off the rear facing indicator light at the back of the light heads?

Does the honeycomb lens have a diffusing effect like the Gloworm flood lens of old?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

nmxtrdr said:


> Is it possible to turn off the rear facing indicator light at the back of the light heads?
> 
> Does the honeycomb lens have a diffusing effect like the Gloworm flood lens of old?


Yes, very similar. Except the honeycomb works better with the XHP35.2 emitter. It is also more efficient.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Does that mean your also working on an adapter that would allow the new lightheads to be powered by older batteries with the round plug? I already have 2 and 4 cell 21700 battery packs plus several 3400-7800mAh 18650 packs with round plugs that are still in excellent condition that I'd like to be able to continue using and I'm sure I'm not the only one in this situation.
> 
> I'm also very curious about the XHP35.2 layout used on the new G2 lights. Having never used a light with this emitter I can only assume its smaller size will provide a more focused beam and at least theoretically more throw (higher max lux) potential. More lumen output is great but also curious how the new emitter + redesigned optics affects the overall beam on the new lights (wider beam + more throw, narrower beam + more throw, about the same or something else)? Also assuming the new dimpled optic will provide more beam width compared to the old frosted flood but would appreciate clarification if this is correct and your opinion on how the redesigned spot and wide angle optics compare to the older designs? I was surprised to see the XSV also got the emitter update (XHP50.2 to XHP35.2) and am wondering if it is now just a larger more powerful XS or are its optics designed differently to give it a more bar specific beam?
> Mole


We actually changed from the XHP50.2 to the 35.2 on the XSV quite early on. The 50.2 was too floody for what we wanted to achieve as a baseline before introducing various optics. We feel the 35.2 is the perfect balance between beam type, efficiency and throw.

Even though the XHP35.2 is a small emitter, the beam is actually slightly wider, less centered and smoother across the entire beam. Compared to the previous lights, the beam is slightly wider has about as much throw and is easier on the eye (both at the beam center and cutoffs). Hopefully we will have some images of beam patterns soon.

The optics have been redesigned to deal with the wider beam angle of the XHP35.2 emitters vs the XML. The honeycomb is designed to do a similar job as the flood did. However it lets more light through aka more efficient but still helps to smooth the beam a little. The wide and spot optics essentially do the same job however the beam angle is ever so slightly wider in all 3 optics.

With regards the adapter to use new lights with old batteries, unfortunately that's not something we're considering at this time. But depending on how the development the current adapter proceeds, it could be a possibility.

Hope that helps


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> We actually changed from the XHP50.2 to the 35.2 on the XSV quite early on. The 50.2 was too floody for what we wanted to achieve as a baseline before introducing various optics. We feel the 35.2 is the perfect balance between beam type, efficiency and throw.
> 
> Even though the XHP35.2 is a small emitter, the beam is actually slightly wider, less centered and smoother across the entire beam. Compared to the previous lights, the beam is slightly wider has about as much throw and is easier on the eye (both at the beam center and cutoffs). Hopefully we will have some images of beam patterns soon.
> 
> ...


This adapter is a key accessory - and also what I asked for in my earlier post. Without such an adapter you are limiting your market and would make it not attractive for any of you existing customers (such as myself) to consider an upgrade.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

An adapter for backward compatibility with older round-style connector batteries is necessary. I currently have 5 Gloworm lights (3 X2s, XS 2500 and an XSV). My wife and I have a 24-hour race coming up in June. Having the ability to use older-style batteries will determine if we upgrade. Most of my teammates use Gloworm, as well, so being able to grab any fully-charged battery pack is important to us all. There are others on the team needing lights. I will steer them to the older versions if backward compatibility cannot be achieved.


----------



## nmxtrdr (Sep 30, 2008)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Yes, very similar. Except the honeycomb works better with the XHP35.2 emitter. It is also more efficient.


Good to hear about the honeycomb, thanks.

I guess that's a no regarding disabling of the indicator light? I may be in the minority but rearward facing light on my bar light is distracting.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

TCW said:


> An adapter for backward compatibility with older round-style connector batteries is necessary. I currently have 5 Gloworm lights (3 X2s, XS 2500 and an XSV). My wife and I have a 24-hour race coming up in June. Having the ability to use older-style batteries will determine if we upgrade. Most of my teammates use Gloworm, as well, so being able to grab any fully-charged battery pack is important to us all. There are others on the team needing lights. I will steer them to the older versions if backward compatibility cannot be achieved.


We'll def see what we can do. Already working on different setups for other applications so development might work in with these


----------



## Horros (May 10, 2012)

What do you guys think of mounting the XSV to a helmet?


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Horros said:


> What do you guys think of mounting the XSV to a helmet?


Should work fine. Personally, I don't like a lot of weight on my helmet so I use an X2 that weighs 85g with 1/4 Garmin mount. Using the small Garmin mount puts the lighthead close to the helmet and weighs next to nothing.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Horros said:


> What do you guys think of mounting the XSV to a helmet?


Sould make a great helmet light for open fast trails and when they tighten up you can just turn the power down.
Mole

I noticed Gloworm doesn't offer the XSV in an adventure version (2 cell battery) so may be too much current draw for that sized battery and not possible to mount the battery to the helmet if that's the setup you were planning on using.


----------



## nimer (Jun 10, 2021)

MRMOLE said:


> I noticed Gloworm doesn't offer the XSV in an adventure version (2 cell battery) so may be too much current draw for that sized battery and not possible to mount the battery to the helmet if that's the setup you were planning on using.


i had this exact question and here's the response from gloworm. Short story it will work fine albeit half the battery life.

Hi Nimer,

Thanks for your email and apologies for the slow reply.

You're absolutely correct, the 5000mAH battery will power the XSV fine - it just won't last very long on max brightness.

Cheers,
Nico

Customer Support
Gloworm Performance Products Ltd
68 Middleton Road, Remuera, Auckland, 1050.


----------



## nimer (Jun 10, 2021)

So I finally got my xsv 3600 In Australia from Pushys, best part they only sell things in store so received it the next day

does anyone else find it odd that the special mode is only available via the remote from light OFF or by cycling through the presets?

I would have thought especially the dim special mode would be used to be a respectful mtber and avoid blinding people and wildlife. Thus I don’t understand why a double or triple tap from any preset can’t engage sim mode instantly….

am I missing something ? I have contacted customer support and they was only a hour ago so there’s every chance they will either give me the correct instructions or hopefully take the suggestion for a future update.

I am a new gloworm customer, can anyone offer feedback on there experience with the company developing the software end of the suite: and most importantly implementing features suggested by the community ?

LOOOOOOVE THE LIGHT, are there any after market drop in lenses aside from the 4 diff genuine gloworm ones?

safe riding


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

nimer said:


> LOOOOOOVE THE LIGHT, are there any after market drop in lenses aside from the 4 diff genuine gloworm ones?


None that I know of but from past experience all other aftermarket optics I've tried were a downgrade from the Gloworm products (older xm-l version lights). Measuring output with a light-meter the Gloworm optics always made a few more lux but more importantly lasted a couple of yrs. before their efficiency degraded any. Other optics might have cost less but measurable optic efficiency losses started after only a few uses.
Mole


----------



## nimer (Jun 10, 2021)

MRMOLE said:


> None that I know of but from past experience all other aftermarket optics I've tried were a downgrade from the Gloworm products (older xm-l version lights). Measuring output with a light-meter the Gloworm optics always made a few more lux but more importantly lasted a couple of yrs. before their efficiency degraded any. Other optics might have cost less but measurable optic efficiency losses started after only a few uses.
> Mole


I was referring to the drop in acrylic lenses. Is that what your referring too? I wouldn't have thought those would see a degradation after use.

maybe I confused you by using the word optic


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

nimer said:


> I was referring to the drop in acrylic lenses. Is that what your referring too? I wouldn't have thought those would see a degradation after use.
> 
> maybe I confused you by using the word optic


Same thing, optics is the way I've always seen them labeled when I've ordered them. 
Mole


----------



## monkeypod21 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure if the is the right space to post this question, but....

I'm in the market for a new light setup...having left my batteries for my two 2012-era lights (Gemini Titan P7 and Magicshine MJ-872 1600 lumen) out of state...

I would like to be able to charge my cell phone (or another device) while riding...The Gloworm Gen. 2 Power Packs only have one USB-C port...

So, I was thinking...what if I use a splitter like the following:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08Y6VQN99/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_FYPYYS43T9H43PH451BN

We posed the question to Nico at Gloworm...and he spoke with the designer (not sure who that is) and we received the following response.

*"I chatted to the designer and unfortunately we can't be certain how the battery will behave with a splitter so will have to recommend they not be used in combination."*

We are just wondering what the issue (or issues) could be running a splitter (and we just posed that follow-up question to Gloworm...waiting for a response).

I would imagine that a cell phone has minimal current draw compared to the light head...and can't imagine it would impact it that much...but we're not sure what the specific issues could be.

Could it potentially damage the battery or light head?

Or, maybe, the splitter cable would allow enough current to the light head?

Anyone with more technical electrical acumen care to weigh in?

Another option would be to pair a Gemini 8000mAh 4 cell battery (which has an extra USB-C port) with a Gen 1 Gloworm light head...or buy a new phone that doesn't run down so fast! 

Appreciate any knowledgeable feedback on this subject. ✌?‍♂


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

monkeypod21 said:


> Not sure if the is the right space to post this question, but....
> 
> I'm in the market for a new light setup...having left my batteries for my two 2012-era lights (Gemini Titan P7 and Magicshine MJ-872 1600 lumen) out of state...
> 
> ...


Hey There!

Nico was absolutely correct with the advice given. Our lights and batteries are based around USB Power Delivery (PD) protocol, this means they will electronically negotiate the power required between battery and light. That being said, if you were to introduce a 3rd device it would upset the negotiation as the battery would be confused and probably not supply the right power to the light.

Full transparency, we did not test this during development, but as a fall back the battery drops to 5v 1A if a successful PD relationship cannot be formed. If this was to happen with a splitter the light would not operate (it needs 15v) and your phone would charge slowly.

I hope that helps explain things.

Cheers
Bruce


----------



## monkeypod21 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey There!
> 
> Nico was absolutely correct with the advice given. Our lights and batteries are based around USB Power Delivery (PD) protocol, this means they will electronically negotiate the power required between battery and light. That being said, if you were to introduce a 3rd device it would upset the negotiation as the battery would be confused and probably not supply the right power to the light.
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce!

Thanks for the more detailed information on the battery to light communication. 

I was hoping to be able to purchase a Gen 2 light set rather than cobble together a system combining a Gen 1 light head and an Gemini battery...

Because or your extensive experience with your product, would you please run a test to see if using a splitter is viable as I am interested in purchasing a light set immediately.

Thank you for your time and consideration as I appreciate your product and look forward to positive results.

Best regards,

Jeannie


----------



## monkeypod21 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey There!
> 
> Nico was absolutely correct with the advice given. Our lights and batteries are based around USB Power Delivery (PD) protocol, this means they will electronically negotiate the power required between battery and light. That being said, if you were to introduce a 3rd device it would upset the negotiation as the battery would be confused and probably not supply the right power to the light.
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce,

Looking at the splitter device we previously linked a little more closely, it looks like the specs may not support 15 volts...perhaps, that's not the right splitter....

Can you think of a scenario or another type of splitter device that would allow for charging an external device while powering the light head?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Monkeypod

Our official advice is not to use a splitter. It's just that our electronics are not designed for it.

A recommendation is that you buy a USB PD powerbank and use that to charge your phone. It would also act as a backup for your light. Alternatively you could purchase a small Powerpack 5 as a backup.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## monkeypod21 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi Bruce, thanks for the further clarification! 

Well, if you don't ask, you never know what's possible...

Good suggestions for a workaround!

I know you just came out with the Gen 2 set (and a redesign is probably not likely to happen for a while), but it would be great to have that ability to charge a separate device in the future. I hope you and your designers keep it in mind going forward.

Thanks again for the more detailed feedback. Very much appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## nimer (Jun 10, 2021)

monkeypod21 said:


> I know you just came out with the Gen 2 set (and a redesign is probably not likely to happen for a while), but it would be great to have that ability to charge a separate device in the future. I hope you and your designers keep it in mind going forward.


I'm wondering if this is a solution looking for a problem rather then a problem seeking a solution.....

I run a iPhone XS Max as my cycling computer, the oled screen doubled my longevity upgrading from a iPhone 7 Plus.

While cycling -> running cyclemeter app as the computer and logging sensor data via 4 bluetooth streams constantly and simultaneously 
wahoo blue sc 
wahoo tickr
bluetooth connected to a angi helmet sensor
bluetooth audio to aeropex aftershokz
4g radio constantly streaming simultaneously with gps
screen on perpetually

Night time running a black background and 10% brightness I draw 10% capacity an hour, about 8 hours runtime
Day time at 100% brightness I draw 30% capacity an hour, about 3 hours runtime - however this overall time could be doubled sacrificing the ability to see the screen in midday sun.

and then playing devils advocate, the device supports fast charge and legitimately replenishes 50% capacity in 30min of charge via a 18w charging source.


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Already working on different setups for other applications


A bit out of topic, but do you have a plan to make another newer self contained or updating Gloworm CX? With newer efficient LED these days, I think it would be nice addition for CX to be updated with latest specs like USB-C, wireless remote and mobile app compatible.

I would love newer generation of CX a.k.a Gloworm CX (G2.0)


----------



## RickTheGravelKing (Nov 2, 2021)

Hey guys,

Was wondering whether any of the G2.0 owners also used the light and battery in the rain. I received my XSV 2.0 unit last week. I was very happy with the build quality, functionality and light itself. However, shortly after my 1st two hour ride in severe Dutch rainy conditions the battery stopped recognizing the light and the light wouldn’t turn on anymore (red light flashing at the back) tried to factory reset it and patiently waited for it to be 100% dry. Water seemed to have gotten into the usb c connectors at both sides. I returned the light under warranty and I’m now doubting whether I was just unlucky by receiving a faulty unit or whether this problem is inherent to the design (however then I don’t understand how it passed the IP67 certification). Any experiences or thoughts?
Best regards,
Rick


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Monkeypod
> 
> Our official advice is not to use a splitter. It's just that our electronics are not designed for it.
> 
> ...



Hi Bruce,

Are you saying that the G2.0 lightheads will work with any USB PD powerbank?


----------



## ionivan (Mar 15, 2018)

@Gloworm Manufacture
I am also very interested in the question from the post above. Can I use a USB PD powerbank to run a G2.0 light?
What voltage level does it use and what is the maximum current draw for X2 and XS?

I use a G1.0 X2 for about a year for long multi-day bikepacking trips.

I chose gloworm for this reasons:

wireless remote helps to quickly adjust bringhtness on the go to save battery
replaceable optics
great variety of mounting options (qr mount, gopro, quarter-turn) helps to organize tight handlebar space, crowded with bag straps.

However, there were some things that I did not like:

I had to use a gemini 2-cell battery pack with usb-c charging port, because with the gloworm G1.0 pack I would had to carry a bulky wall charger
I would like to use more than 3 brightness levels + special mode
wireless remote mount is terrible, I already lost one due to a torn rubber band, and almost lost another one
I would have bought XS, rather than X2, but with XS I would not had been able to set low enough brightness levels.

The G2.0 overhaul is great, because it addresses the things above.
I would like to update to a G2.0 XS and have some questions regaring it:

1. Ability to power the light from a PD powerbank.
If it is possible then I can ditch the gloworm battery for my multi-day trips and save a lot of weight and bulk because I already carry a 20000 mAh powerbank with 45 W PD output and charge it during quick stops at grocery stores and cafes. Using a Gloworm power pack alone is not an option, because I need multiple usb ports for power output. Using two devices, a power bank and a light battery, is heavy and not convenient.

2. What are the light programming capabilities in the mobile app? Can I add more brightness levels?
Can I adjust each brightness level smoothly or by 10% increments, like in G1.0?

3. How do G1.0 and G2.0 power consumption compare, assuming I use the same lument output and identical capacipy batteries?

4. Will it be possible to swap the leds to neutral white color temperature, like action-led-lights did with G1.0?

Looking fowrard to your reply.


----------



## ionivan (Mar 15, 2018)

Right now I use a wide + spot lenses on my X2.
Most of the time I ride in 100 lm or 500 lm modes. When I need to look further down the road I increase brightness level, but throw does not increase much and at some point I become blinded from my own light reflecting from the surrounding trees and high grass.
I hope that XS with spot + wide + spot lenses and a little increase in brightness will help with that.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

This isn't about Gloworm, but I had exactly the same question about using a PD powerbank to run one of the newer Magicshine lights (by USB charging the Magicshine battery while the battery powers the light - no splitters, just daisychaing). I was told that passthrough charging during operation would work with the caveat that if the maximum powerbank current output was less than that of the battery then the battery would still run down and eventually the light would run at a lower output determined by the powerbank current. I don't know if this is relevant to the Gloworm system, but at least some of the newer lights with USB charging can operate like this.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I found this link on the Gloworm site. First test I've seen on any of the new G2 lights.
Mole

https://bikerumor.com/the-best-moun...224714981&mc_cid=b345045fc8&mc_eid=9ffc1e88f5


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

20% off GLoworm at Action LED, code: *BLKFRDY2021*


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

neons97 said:


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> Are you saying that the G2.0 lightheads will work with any USB PD powerbank?


Hi Bruce, is this possible? If so I'm buying an X2 tomorrow.


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

alixta said:


> Hi Bruce, is this possible? If so I'm buying an X2 tomorrow.


I have been trying on a X2 with 2 different powerbanks around 20W output and the lamp button stay red and dont power on at all.

*EDIT: they were not PD powerbank so its correct that they didnt work as previously suggested by Gloworm itself*


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Makkot can you confirm the powerbanks you tried obey the PD protocol and can supply 15v via negotiation? Even if advertised as PD, some powerbanks don't always go to 15v or handle to protocol properly.

As per Bruce's comment previously


> light would not operate (it needs 15v) and your phone would charge slowly.


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

alixta said:


> Makkot can you confirm the powerbanks you tried obey the PD protocol and can supply 15v via negotiation? Even if advertised as PD, some powerbanks don't always go to 15v or handle to protocol properly.
> 
> As per Bruce's comment previously


Hi, I dont have the package anymore to check thier specs so let me post here some pics of the 2 powerbank i tested. Bigger one is by an italian brand, and is also wireless charge capable, the small one is a Rawpower, specs pictured above.

So i guess these models are not compatible, but PD powerbank are expensive.
At the point that i would prefere to spend a bit more and buy a Gloworm battery pack wich can be secured to the frame and is totally compatible with the app and lamp.

  


The positive point is that IF something like this could work:








PowerArc ArcPack USB C 60W Power Bank 15000mAh PD 3 Ports Power Delivery 3.0 Compatible con iPhone 14 13 12 Mini SE 11 Plus PRO Max Max MacBook Air iPad PRO Air Galaxy S21 S20 S10 Plus Note 20 : Amazon.it: Elettronica


Compra PowerArc ArcPack USB C 60W Power Bank 15000mAh PD 3 Ports Power Delivery 3.0 Compatible con iPhone 14 13 12 Mini SE 11 Plus PRO Max Max MacBook Air iPad PRO Air Galaxy S21 S20 S10 Plus Note 20. SPEDIZIONE GRATUITA su ordini idonei



www.amazon.it





than it could be a nice alternative.
Somebody tried with a PD model?


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics up Makkot. It sure would be helpful if somebody could confirm the light will work with a proper PD powerbank?


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

Im tempted to try buying a PD power bank because after my first ride (meaning the gloworm battery pack is new and that was my first charge), the duration at 2000lm has been of 3 hours and not 4 like declared.
I love X2 light, great color temp, very lite on the helmet, good remote, amazing dissipation. Tonight i had no step down at all compared to my h.bar mounted light wich stepped down more than 10 times. 

Im thinking about replacing my handlebar ligt with an XSV, but if the battery duration is so much less than the one declared than I will have to use it not at maximum power in order to extend battery life.

IF a PD power bank would work than it could be a game changer.


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Do it!! ..and let us know how it goes 🤔


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

alixta said:


> Do it!! ..and let us know how it goes 🤔


With an unbelievable timing , last night I wrote here about real duration of 3hours (it was listed as 4h) , X2 on 10k battery and this morning gloworm app received an update.
_EDIT: I factory resetted the lamp and noticed that it wasnt the app to update,-it didi it again- but the information sento to the lamp about battery given to the app in order to calculate the time remaining based on the lumens consumption related to the battery capacity_
Now my battery tells to the app that 2000lm can run for 3:20H, not 4.

Is my battery faulty or maybe just need more charge cycles ? Any other user real life usage to share ?

*EDIT:
I have contacted Gloworm and they are suggesting to get more charging cycles and offered to replace the battery in case it will not reach the correct capacity.

What can I say... I like very much how their products are designed and the customer support has been excellent as well.
Now I have no excuses to upgrade also my handelbar light with an XSV in the future : )*


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

alixta said:


> Do it!! ..and let us know how it goes 🤔


It seems that a BikeRumor user has tested them positively:

_Michael S
2 months ago


I have the X2 Adventure version of these lights. An additional nice thing for bikepacking/touring is that one can also power the light with any external USB-C power bank that supports the Power Delivery (PD) standard. With 3rd party batteries, the Gloworm app can’t see the charge level, but many batteries have a built-in indicator for that; the other app functions all work. One also doesn’t have the full weather-proofness of Gloworm’s USB-C connector system (but I carry my batteries – Gloworm and 3rd party – in a top tube bag)._


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

I come back here with good news and a trick about G.2 batteries.
As suggested by Bruce i did complete some more charge cycles, and discovered that if I stopped using the light around 25% of remaing battery , the app calculated his maximum capacity as 3h .

But when i completely discharged the battery to zero than at the following recharge the app posted 3:50. so almost 4H.
I guess that at the next full cycle of charge and discharge it will reach the 4 hours claimed.
Thanks to Bruce for his quck response and assistance.


----------



## andy2667 (9 mo ago)

Just received the XSV lightest. Very happy about its built quality, features and functionality! I have tested the light head with my ugreen PD power bank and confirm that it works with power banks support PD with 15v outputs. This type of power bank is widely available and can be obtained cheaply or at higher quality ( with higher price tags) as back up power source.

It is a light set with most of the best design/features in mind. If I want to design a perfect light set, I will chose most of the philosophy/feature adopted by Gloworm for this updated line of light sets:

1. User replaceable lens/optics

prolonged it’s life time as deteriorated/aging lens can be replaced at reasonable $
can adjust the light beam per user requirements whether you want it closer to the wide beam patter or focused beam pattern. Can be used as either handle bar light or helmet light.

2. External PD battery with which is user replaceable ( to me, this is one of the most important factor)

user replaceable battery is important in terms of life time of the lights and environmental consideration. Built in batter will render the light useless when the battery dies or deteriorated which is far less than the claimed 500 charging cycles ( vs 10+ year of the LED life)
you can select the battery capacity to


PD protocol with USB C renders the light head and the battery universally compatible with modern power banks, power sources . The battery also compatible with modern devices providing real fast charge functionality . Further improvement is to upgrade the battery with an additional charging outlet and upgrade the output to support 30+w which can charge modern laptop. However, this may add cost and weight. Indeed, it is designed as a lighting battery not a power bank.
compatible with normal usb c cables …etc. some may argue that using other USB C cable defect the weather proofing of the lights…but there are solutions to this but need a bit DIY….

3. The ecosystem of the light sets

blue tooth, apps and a single remote for all lights of the same line
same mounting systems

4. The mounting system !

include both helmet mount and handle bar mount
GoPro mounts compatible with is very universal
The handle bar mount is rock solid but can still adjust light head angel . Carefully uses 2 simple o ring to achieve this. The handle bar mount is a quick mount and quick release system. Easily remove it from the handle bar when the light is not in use ( a lots of other light mounts, though are very good and solid, has to be left on the handle bar unless using a tool to remove it which is annoying).

5. other points

it was said that it list true lumen ( not able to confirm it)
good support and reasonable warranty

Prices depends very much where is your country and where you buy the lights from. I bought it at prices far lower than that of MagicShine.Thank you very much for this forum through which I got lots of additional information to help my decision.

I am now considering buying one more XSV (more pier) set or XS ( lighter) set as helmet light. Decision decision decision…… probably will go for another XSV set…..


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

RickTheGravelKing said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Was wondering whether any of the G2.0 owners also used the light and battery in the rain. I received my XSV 2.0 unit last week. I was very happy with the build quality, functionality and light itself. However, shortly after my 1st two hour ride in severe Dutch rainy conditions the battery stopped recognizing the light and the light wouldn’t turn on anymore (red light flashing at the back) tried to factory reset it and patiently waited for it to be 100% dry. Water seemed to have gotten into the usb c connectors at both sides. I returned the light under warranty and I’m now doubting whether I was just unlucky by receiving a faulty unit or whether this problem is inherent to the design (however then I don’t understand how it passed the IP67 certification). Any experiences or thoughts?
> Best regards,
> Rick


I was wondering what came of this? You used the included USB cables? Did you get replacements, and have they been through rain?


----------

